# Streaming podcasts to 360 or ps3. How do I do it?



## ridecolby

As the thread title, says how do I do it? I have a laptop running 7 ultimate 64bit and the a 360 and PS3. I would like to stream video podcasts specifically to my tv using the 360(preferably) or the PS3 as an extender. I know that I can use Media Center or Media Player but how do I get the podcast to stream? Do I have to trans code or move a file to a different folder? I don't really know where to start. Anybody have a how to? I would prefer to keep this simple so if I can use media center that would be preferable to downloading another media program.:huh:


----------



## ridecolby

Wow no advise yet. I figured out how to do this using media player last night. It is a little clunky and certainly not something I'd expect my wife to figure out how to do. I was trying to get it to work through Media Center though and I cannot get the 360 and laptop to work together. It is weird because they see each other and acknowledge the other is available but they won't connect. Any suggestions?


----------



## tonyvdb

Sorry, I simply dont have an answer for you Colby. I have never tried to stream A/V to my receiver or anything else I just use my iPod or other mp3 players.
I am sure someone will chime in soon with an answer.


----------



## ridecolby

Thanks. Yeah my Nano doesn't do video so that is the issue there and I could just use wires but where is the fun in that? Also I like the idea of being able to jump in and out of a game or video or what ever. It makes me feel like I have some kind of tech shrine in the man cave. LOL


----------



## eugovector

Use a networked computer in your house to download podcasts in the proper format to a folder, use the PS3 networked media browser to play those podcasts.


----------



## ridecolby

What are the proper formats? Does that mean that I would have to transcode them with some other software?


----------



## Ares

I may have found something that may help you give it a read see if it helps http://www.sevenforums.com/


----------



## watupgroupie

While you could use Media Center, it's a real nuisance of a program. Setup TVersity (google it) instead and direct it to your podcast download folder. I don't think they should have to be transcoded by TVersity because they're are usually in wmv or mp4, which the xbox 360 supports. But be prepared to have a good computer if it does have to transcode. After everything is setup, go to your video section on your xbox, then your TVersity server, select your podcast video and enjoy .


----------

